# Black Leather Jacket w/ Brown Shoes?



## jdubbia (Feb 15, 2008)

Should shoe color match a leather jacket? Thanks!


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I think it would depend on the color of the shoes. Tan or chestnut I would avoid. A deeper brown however may work.


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

Try it and see how you like it. I see no need to match leather jacket to shoes.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I always wear a brown belt and brown shoes with a brown leather jacket, and a black belt and black shoes with my black leather jacket. If I'm wearing white sneakers, which I usually wear with jeans, I still match my belt with my jacket. I don't spend a lot of time thinking about this. I just keep leather jackets in both brown and black hanging in the closet and grab the one that matches my belt and shoes as I'm going out the door.

Cruiser


----------



## ykurtz (Mar 7, 2007)

If you're wearing a fairly monochromatic brown outfit with brown shoes, then a black leather jacket can work quite nicely, especially if you have dark hair/eyes. If you are wearing mostly black, then brown shoes will stand out in broad daylight and look a bit incongruous. If your black leather jacket has dark brown buttons or other 'brown' touches, then that would work with the brown shoes. I've seen black leather jackets with a second dark brown collar, and that definitely works with brown shoes.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Dec 15, 2007)

jdubbia said:


> Should shoe color match a leather jacket?


Avoid brown shoes with a black jacket. And avoid black shoes with a brown jacket. However, white or blue shoes go well with either.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Compromise...go with a burgundy calf or #8 shell cord shoe with your black jacket. Personally though, I would go with a black shoe!


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

GeorgePaul said:


> Avoid brown shoes with a black jacket. And avoid black shoes with a brown jacket. However, white or blue shoes go well with either.


+1 for first comment. -1 for the second.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> +1 for first comment. -1 for the second.


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

black with black, brown with brown.

I do the same with my overcoats, never wear my brown overcoat with black shoes.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Dec 15, 2007)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> +1 for first comment. -1 for the second.


Very good. I now know that if I'm wearing some white or blue sneakers, I'm not allowed to wear a leather jacket.


----------



## landho (Sep 26, 2007)

If you're wearing a black motorcycle jacket with well worn-in jeans, then rugged brown boots may be acceptable.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

These are all obviously opinions and should be treated as such.

I just don't do brown and black together, maybe at some time in the future I will but for now, no.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

If you wear brown shoes with a black jacket, you look like you only own one pair of shoes and one jacket because if you actually had a pair of black shoes, you probably would have worn them instead of the brown ones. The same is true in reverse. Wearing black shoes with a brown coat makes it look like you only own black shoes.


----------

